# Steuern eines Linearmotors



## tigger (12 Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute! Ich soll für mein Praktikum einen Linearmotor (eine Achse) ansteuern. Ich habe  ein WinnBass Programm von Baumüller, TwinCat-Programm von Beckhoff, den v-Regler BUM60 von Baumüller und eine Sercos-Schnittstelle sowohl am PC als auch am BUM die mit Lichtwellenleiter verbunden werden. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich den Linearmotor zum laufen kriegen soll. In der Firma kann mir auch keiner helfen, da sich  keiner mit auskennt. Um das alles selbst rauszubekommen, brauche ich wahrscheinlich Jahre. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein paar hilfreiche Tipps und Anregungen geben, wie ich da am besten vorgehe.
Danke


----------



## gravieren (12 Oktober 2006)

Hi

Vom PC einen Fahrbefehl an den BUM60 senden.
Befehle über Sercos --> Diagnose / Inbetriebnahme  --> Inkrenentell aus "Jog" verfahren.

(Wurde der Steller für den Motor Inbetriebgenommen / Angepasst ?)
(Sollte mit WinBass von Baumüller möglich sein ?  )

Jeder kocht so sein eigenes Süppchen,  Handbücher mit Beispielen 
sind eigenlich immer dabei.


P.S.  Ist die Sache eigentlich schon verdrahtet, Notausbegrenzungen installiert ...     ?



Viel glück    Karl


----------



## tigger (13 Oktober 2006)

Danke!
Dann werde ich mich mal durch die Handbücher schlagen! Aber für Tipps und Anregungen zu meinem Problem bin ich dennoch dankbar!

@gravieren: Verdrahten ist schon alles, es fehlen wohl nur noch 2 Endschalter für die Achse.

ach übrigens, eine Kommunikation zum Sercos Interface (Stufe 4) habe ich bereits hinbekommen, aber wie soll ich jetzt weiter vorgehen?


----------



## gravieren (13 Oktober 2006)

Hi

Gehe unter Sercos auf Modus "2".
Setze den Aktuellen Punkt der Position auf "0"   Positionsistwert.
(Gilt nur bei Absoluten Positioniersystem, das du nur 2 Endschalter hast, gehe ich davon aus, das das die "Not-Endbegrenzungen sind)

Gehe auf den Manual-Mode, gebe eine Verfahren mit Vorschub und "Betrag" an.

(Bedienung alles unter Sercos)


Hast du alle Signale, die du benötigst ?
(Reglerfreigabe, Antriebsfreigabe ...)


Karl


----------



## tigger (13 Oktober 2006)

Die Reglerfreigabe habe ich, aber bei der Achsfreigabe gibt er immer einen Fehler aus. "Achsadresse 1 (parameter nicht implementiert) nicht vorhanden" 
Anscheinend kann er die Parameter nicht in eine Programmiersprache umsetzen.
Was meinst du mit Bedienung unter Sercos? Ich hab doch nur TwinCat oder Winnbass. Da hab ich nirgend etwas gefunden über Sercos-Bedienung.


----------



## gravieren (13 Oktober 2006)

Hi

>Die Reglerfreigabe habe ich, aber bei der Achsfreigabe gibt er immer einen >Fehler aus. "Achsadresse 1 (parameter nicht implementiert) nicht >vorhanden" 
Hast du alle Antriebsdaten Projektiert ?

Achname, Motorstrom, Sercos-Auflösung (Zeitraster), Rund/Linearachse, max. Geschwindigkeiten,   Sercos-Adresse für diese Achse  ...


>Anscheinend kann er die Parameter nicht 
>in eine Programmiersprache umsetzen.
Äh, wie meinst du das ?
Umsetzen  ?  Wie  ?

Die Bedienoberfläche variiert, nach der Inbetriebnahne kannst du 
mit einen "Editor"   Din - ISO  Programme schreiben und ausführen.

z.b.

G0 X100
M15
G1 F2000 X45.045
M30


Dazu sollte natürlich der Antrieb den "Debug"-Modus bereits "überschritten" haben.



>Was meinst du mit Bedienung unter Sercos?
Äh, ich verstehe die Frage NICHT.


PC      -->             Sercos          -->   Abtriebteil / Antrieb
Chefe  --> Info-Übertragung LWL  -->   Knecht, der eigentliche Arbeiter 


Auf dem PC ist eine MMC, diverse Progrämchen dienen zur Inbetriebnahme




> Kommunikation zum Sercos Interface (Stufe 4) habe ich bereits hinbekommen


 
Das Ding, das einen "Balken" hat und den Modus 4 anzeigt dient zur Inbetriebnahme.

>Ich hab doch nur TwinCat
Ich kenne dieses Modul / Software NICHT, dient jedoch für 
Motion-Control, um Befehle zu übersenden.
(Soweit biste jedoch noch nicht)




>Winnbass.
>Da hab ich nirgend etwas gefunden über Sercos-Bedienung.
Jeder Herstelle macht das was eigenes.

Auf dem Rechner läuft normalerweise:

Soft-PLC, Soft-NC, Inbetriebnahme und Diagnosetools.

Das Tool, bei dem du siehst, welchen Modus Sercos hat dient normalerweise der Inbetriebnahme.

Sorry, jeder hat so sein Modul.


Karl


----------



## tigger (16 Oktober 2006)

@gravieren: danke erstmal für deine Mühe mir zu helfen! 

Also ich hab es mal mit winbass probiert (ohne sercos-Schnittstelle), hat auch gut funktioniert!
Mein Chef will jetzt aber die Ansteuerung über Sercos und TwinCat haben!
Leider findet er darüber die Achse nicht und gibt mir immer den Fehler ´Achsadresse nicht vorhanden´ aus.Wenn ich den Motor bzw. den Regler über Winbass laufen lasse, werden auch die Parameter in TwinCat über Sercos angezeigt, aber dort kann ich nicht die Parameter ändern, wenn ich z.B. die Geschw. ändern will, zeigt er den Fehler "Sercos Systemfehler 0x7005 ´Datum zur Zeit schreibgeschützt´" wo Datum wahrscheinlich Daten bedeuten soll.


----------



## gravieren (17 Oktober 2006)

Hi

Ändern bestimmter "Daten" ist nur unter Betriebsart "2" möglich.


Kann das dein Problem sein   ?




( Sercos NICHT im Steuerungsbetrieb ! )


Karl


----------



## tigger (18 Oktober 2006)

Hallo Karl! Ich habe nur die folgenden Betriebsarten zur Auswahl. Ich weiß nicht was du mit Betriebsart 2 meinst.

_Geschwindigkeit_
_Position 1_
_Position 2_
_Position 1+2_
_Position 1 ohne Schleppabstand_
_Position 2 ohne Schleppabstand_
_Position 1+2 ohne Schleppabstand_

Obwohl die Daten (Position, Geschw. usw.), wenn ich den Läufer des Linearmotors per Hand hin- und herschiebe, im Programm angezeigt werden, bekomme ich immer den Fehler das keine Reglerfreigabe vorhanden ist. Muss ich evtl. irgendwo ein Bit setzen? Hab aber bisher nix gefunden. Oder stellt man den mechanisch ein?

Derr Achsadressenfehler hat sich mittlerweile auch behoben. Er hatte immer ein Problem mit der Vorschubkonstante. Hab sie einfach aus dem Startup gelöscht! Keine Ahnung, ob das gut war, jedenfalls zeigt er jetzt keinen Fehler mehr an (beim starten).


----------



## gravieren (18 Oktober 2006)

Hi

Betriebsart "2"  heißt, dass der Antriebe Parametrisiert wird.

Betriebsart "2"    Parametrisieren z.b. Rundachse, Achsname, Max.Geschwindigkeit, Absolutgeberposition, Geberauflösungen...

Alle Sachen halt, die grundsätzlich vorhanden und Sinnvoll eingegebnen 
werden sein sollten.


Die Betriebsart "4"   von Sercos   -->   Alle Parameter O.K.   
Befehle z.b.   Anfahren Referenzpunkt, Handverfahren, Automische Weganfahrung ...   sind hier möglich  (Automatik-Betrieb)  (KEINE Inbetriebnahme)



Reglerfreigabe   das kann über Kontakt am Regler oder aber über Sercos erfolgen  (Parametrisierbar normalerweise)


Karl


----------



## tigger (25 Oktober 2006)

Die Reglerfreigabe habe ich! Ich bekomme nur keine Achsfreigabe, heißt er fundet die Achse nicht, die ich ansteuern will. Ich finde dazu nix in den Handbüchern und im Internet! 

Jedenfalls soll ich jetzt noch 2 Endschalter und ein Referenzschalter anbauen! Welche eignen sich am besten dafür und wo schließ man die an dem LM am besten an und schließe ich die dann an den Regler an? 

Hab mal vom Prinzip her ein ähnlichen Motor reingestellt. Jedenfalls bei meinem Motor hat der Läufer die Permanentmagnete und der Stator die Wicklungen, die sich komplett um den Läufer befinden!


----------

